# My Series Race #10 - Killer X Slot Cars - Homosassa, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Richard and Ron have done an excellent job of tweaking the hillclimb that used to be at Dave's Motorsports into an excellent racing surface. Thank you for being excellent hosts for the final *My Series* race of the year at Killer X Slot Cars in Homosassa. 

Dave Munn (previous owner) lent a hand by serving as Race Director for each class and did an excellent job.

Here are the results:

*Spec NASCAR - Novice Division*
1. Summer Crawley - KXS - 155
2. Justin Litle - KXS - 155
3. Ron Delancey - KXS - 153
4. Zachary Shearl - KXS - 151
5. Cody Abele - KXS - 150
6. Dan Litle - KXS - 145
7. Bubba Wiggins - KXS - 141
8. Ralph Bardsley - KXS - 132
9. Vincent Bardsley - KXS - 129



*Spec NASCAR - A.G.E. Division*
1. Peter Crawley - KXS - 185
2. Adam Crawley - KXS - 181
3. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 178
4. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 175
5. Randy Shearl - KXS - 175
6. Jeff Freitas - KXS - 169
7. Rachel Crawley - KXS - 168
8. Ronald Sanders - KXS - 164
9. David McGraw - KXS - 163
10. Paul Guianferrara - KXS - 58



*Expert NASCAR*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 199
2. William Burnside - ??? - 198
3. Jason Burnside - ??? - 194
4. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 181
5. Terry Tawney - TRW - 177
6. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 170
7. Adam Crawley - KXS - 63



*GTP*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 209
2. Jason Burnside - ??? - 206
3. Terry Tawney - TRW - 202
4. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 198
5. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 190
6. David McGraw - KXS - 186
7. Randy Shearl - KXS - 179
8. Justin Litle - KXS - 173
9. Dan Litle - KXS - 167
10. Cody Abele - KXS - 160
11. Jeff Freitas - KXS - 157



*4.5" Dirt Late Model*
1. Jeff Freitas - KXS - 190
2. Terry Tawney - TRW - 186
3. Bill Ashabranner - ??? - 180
4. Richard Houston - KXS - 173
5. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 161
6. Justin Litle - KXS - 156



Thank you to everyone who made the trip.

*Next Race - - - The Awards Race - - - Saturday, December 8th at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, FL.*


----------

